# انواع الحرية



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

1- الحرية من الخطيئة: ان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا، الرب يسوع يحررنا من الخطية بكل صورها الرديئة.

2- الحرية من الخوف: لا تتلفت لاني الهك، قد ايدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري، وايضا " لا تخف انا اعينك"
ويقول القديس اغسطينوس " بالمحبة لا بالخوف تصير ابنا لا عبدا"

3- الحرية من المظاهر: هناك المظاهر عند الناس هذه الايام اله، والتي تشمل محبة الذات وشهوة المراكز العالمية والملابس الفخمة والعبادة المظهرية. الم يقل المسيح
" يقتربب الي هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا"

الهنا القدوس المبارك قابل الصلوات النقية الذي فيه حياتنا، يعطينا روح التوبة والبركة والعزاء ويحررنا من كل رباطات العالم في هذه السنه.
​
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 فبراير 2009)

> الحرية من المظاهر: هناك المظاهر عند الناس هذه الايام اله، والتي تشمل محبة الذات وشهوة المراكز العالمية والملابس الفخمة والعبادة المظهرية. الم يقل المسيح
> " يقتربب الي هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا"


​
شكراااا جزيلا اخي

الايام دى صعبة اكتريتنا بقت زي الوثنية

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كنيرررر ياكوكو


موضوع راااائع جدااا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااا جزيلا اخي
> 
> الايام دى صعبة اكتريتنا بقت زي الوثنية
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كنيرررر ياكوكو​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع راااائع جدااا*​
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

